# Mi pc se apaga unos minutos luego de ser encendido



## adrianjmx (Ago 8, 2009)

Bueno mi problema viene solo de hace un par de dias, mi pc se apaga sin querer :S! estoy en plena sesion y px se apaga a los minutos de encendida e probado cambiando de fuente y memoria pero nada sigue igual.  

*Caracteristicas*
1Gb RAM
180 Disc
Placa ECS P4M890T-M
Procesador Pentium D 2.8

Y bueno cuando se paga se quedaba encendida la luz del disco y la luz del teclado tambien y bueno el monitor estaba encendido, por ratos el cooler se kedaba girando pero ahora ultimo cuando se apaga ia no gira al igual que los ventiladores, he revisado tambien la temperatura pero lo veo todo normal al igual que el arranque.

Bueno espero q me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Loom (Ago 8, 2009)

Se apaga? que hiciste ultimamente antes que pasara eso?


----------



## adrianjmx (Ago 8, 2009)

aaa no ps estaba todo normal y de un momento a otro se puso asi


----------



## Loom (Ago 8, 2009)

Se necesitan mas datos, la pc esta sucia por dentro? muy sucia? disipadores tapados? pasaste un ccleaner, tunne up, antivirus? procesos extraños al inciar la computadora (fijate en administrador de tareas), archivos ejecutables que no son conocidos(anda a ejecutar, msconfig y fijate)

Todo esto...si tenes windows


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola

A veces, cuando el disipador no hace buen contacto con el procesador, éste se recalienta y se apaga. Verificalo y coloca pasta (grasa) termica. A mi me pasó algo parecido. 

Aunque puede ser otra cosa


----------



## christiann (Ago 8, 2009)

idem arriba


----------



## electrodan (Ago 8, 2009)

Descarga un live-cd y mantenlo encendido por unos minutos, para descartar problemas de software. Si se apaga, es problema de hardware.


----------



## exitista (Ago 9, 2009)

puede ser por muchas cosasss

1- problemas de tension, verifica las tensiones q esta brindando tu fuente
2- algo q este haciendo un roce con el micro
3- bajate el everest, y caundo se te apaga la volves a prender y el everest puede decirte cual fue el problema


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Comprueba la fuente.
Mira que el ventilador gire bien, y no tenga polvo.
Lo mismo se apaga de emergencia por temperatura


----------



## sony (Ago 9, 2009)

puede ser por que este sucia,tenga virus , o este demasiado sucio el disi pador, amii me pasaba mucho con una pc la formatie y se soluciono el problema.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Haxte compia de todo y formatea.
Yo, desgraciadamente, lo he tencudo que hacer, y me ha cosatdo meses volver a instalar toso los programas, los drivers, descargarme las actualizaciones y configurar las cosas a mi gusto.

Pero es inevitable...


----------



## saiwor (Ago 9, 2009)

pueden pasar "n" problemas al PC.
1.- Descarta la parte software. (Decís que no he instalado nada de software o no he configurado nada en S.O.) 
2.- Descarta la parte fisica es decir: los decipadores, cooler, temperatura de la placa, fuente, cables, etc.

uno de ellos falla... revisalo y cuentanos como te fue.


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola amigo, mira sencillo y facil: con un compresor de aire le limpias todo adentro (sin desarmar el cooler) que no te quede pelusa.
Si has desarmado el cooler del micro fijate que esté bien firme y que los 4 soportes esten bien amarrados al mother; eso es solo falla térmica el micro llega a los 78 u 80º y la placa se apaga. saludos


----------



## pablogilpaz (Dic 14, 2009)

Mira que la pasta termica este bien. Ni mucha ni poca, y ke sea pastosa. Una vez abri un pc y la pasta termica era polvo. Usa everest o algo similar para mirar las temperaturas del procesador y la tarjeta grafica. Si esta por encima de 70 grados la cpu cambiale el cooler


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2009)

jajajajaja... si ... se que es un off topic... pero me recordaron este comercial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHKXijxnLs4



			
				Traduccion dijo:
			
		

> *Exponente.- *Estoy muy apenado amigos... la presentacion deberia estar corriendo... acabo de instalar mi nuevo sistema operativo.... Windows 95
> *Publico.- *Encuentra escribiendo Sys.exp
> *Exponente.- *Gracias
> *Publico.- *Verifica tu autoexec.bat
> ...


----------



## constantan (Dic 18, 2009)

linpia todo lo que es refrigeracion , la ram, conexiones ,el disco duro revisa su funcionamiento.
(instala evomax v2 final para mi el mejor s.o).


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 20, 2009)

Busca en la placa madre un condensador hinchado, inflado. (Reemplazar)
Los condensadores en mal estado son la típicas bombas de tiempo.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 21, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Yo, desgraciadamente, lo he tencudo que hacer, y me ha cosatdo meses volver a instalar toso los programas, los drivers, descargarme las actualizaciones y configurar las cosas a mi gusto.
> *
> Pero es inevitable...*



Con Linux no 

Si quisieras formatear (Para cambiar de distro por ejemplo, ya que no es como windows que hay que "formatear cada tanto para que funcione bien"), instalar los programas de nuevo sería relativamente fácil (lo podrías hacer automáticamente en muchos casos), los drivers generalmente no hay que instalarlos porque suele detectar todo a la primera vez. Cada vez que instalás una distro, suele venir ya actualizada a la fecha todo el software y el SO, igualmente actualizar suele ser de lo más fácil. Y las configuraciones, las podés copiar de una pc a otra (o inclusive mantenerlas en una partición aparte) sin problemas, todas juntas, ya que se guardan en la misma carpeta.



Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> jajajajaja... si ... se que es un off topic... pero me recordaron este comercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHKXijxnLs4


 Ojo con eso de hacerle publicidad a Apple eh!


----------



## NTM (Dic 28, 2009)

mira descarta esto deja el pc en la bios dejalo ahi si se apaga en la bios es de hardware
y si se queda encendido es porque entraste a una web porno con virus 
esperamos respuesta....

para entrar a la bios es con el boton "supr" cuando aparece letras blancas


----------



## mathiaus (Ene 5, 2010)

mira yo tuve ese problema prendía la compu y se me apagaba y si quería prenderla de nuevo no me arrancaba, aveces andaba bien todo el dia hasta que me di cuenta de que el cooler de la fuente se trababa... si la compu se te apaga y vos la volves a prender al toque y arranca es por que teens un virus en la compu... y si no es problemas de tus cooler revisa los


----------

